# Rimowa Travel Humidor



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Anyone have one, or handle one to comment on the quality of it? I'm contemplating buying one (Rimowa Beverly Hills says $675 shipped) but I want to make sure it is quality before I drop that cash on it.

Thanks!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't see them being worth that much but, it's your money. You can get a really nice vanderburgh for less than that.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

If that is exactly what you want or need go for it. I just am not too sure if anyone around here has one to comment on around here it seems the consensus is usually the Cigar caddy ie pelican box type travel humi. That one is definitely more stylish but for the money I would recommend the proven cigar caddy since they are almost indestructible / have a great seal and put it inside the fancy luggage. But hey if you are filling it with $50 cigars why not make it look good.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Krish the Fish said:


> Anyone have one, or handle one to comment on the quality of it? I'm contemplating buying one (Rimowa Beverly Hills says $675 shipped) but I want to make sure it is quality before I drop that cash on it.
> 
> Thanks!


 It looks very nice. Attached is a photo of my travel humidor. 
Much regards Jerry


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

That's crazy... $675


----------

